
Thinking of Primal diet for HIIT? what do you think about this service? - manojdv
http://fuel.build
======
saraduggi
Been trying to get on a paleo diet for 2 years now! Lack of time is a big
constraint.. How often is the meal delivery?

------
mdueweke
Maintaining a strict diet with entrepreneurial activities is a bitch.
something like this is useful.

~~~
vunglebear
Bullshit. Everyone has time to follow a diet without wasting a ton of money on
something like this. What you lack is discipline.

~~~
csentropy
But if most people lack discipline, why should they not use something like
this?

